# Articulated props



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Has anyone figured out a way to do this yet? I've been working on it and have some ideas but no machine shop to make the prototype. I like using pvc so I'm trying to come up with something for that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How freely do you want the prop to move? We used PVC pipe connected with those U-shaped elbow joints on our "witch stirring cauldron" prop. If you don't glue the joints, they can be moved and posed - go for a slightly snug fit at the pipe/joint connection. We used something like eye bolts at the shoulders so the arms could move freely.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I think I'm going to have to hire a machine shop to make the prototype and then maybe contact a pvc manufacturer for the real thing. I have it in my head pretty good. lol It's just in how good it will hold. I want it to be able to move freely and yet be able to tighten for the poses. With what I have in mind you could pretty much pose it however you wanted.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's a link to Deathlord Dummy..it's PVC and is poseable with lockable joints..









http://www.deathlord.net/DeathLordDummy/dummy.htm


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

What I want to make is really simple and I'm sure it already exist.I think I've seen it on porch swings. Just need to adapt it. It's going to have a male end ( large washer size. Round and flat ) that slips inside of the female end. The male end has teeth ( for lack of a better term) on both sides. The female ends have opposing teeth on the insides. All held together by a bolt with a wingnut.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

The deathlord dummy will be worth a shot for sure. I'll have to try it and see what happens. Seems like it would hold better then what I have in mind.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's worth a shot, I've never tried it but looks cheaper than machining custom parts.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

It sounds like you are describing Sharkbite fittings that are used in plumbing. They compression fit 2 PVC pipes together instead of gluing them...
http://www.plumbingsupply.com/shark-bite-fittings.html


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Here are some I found

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=788
http://woodworker.com/cgi-bin/FULLPRES.exe?PARTNUM=853-357&LARGEVIEW=ON


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

here are a few more
http://www.wclco.com/Lock_Washers/Toothed_Lock_Washers/Toothed_Lock_Washers.php
http://www.wclco.com/Threaded_Fasteners/Screw_Washer_Assemblies.php
http://www.wclco.com/Spring_Washers/Wave_Washers.php
http://www.michigansteelspring.com/pages/4_gallery.html


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Try Mcmaster -Carr, look for "wedge lock washers" This might be what you're looking for.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks bfjou....that looks like the best choice so far....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice find! Those would be perfect. ALOT better than Deatlords compression method.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Seems these washers would work better with a wood application than PVC


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

this is what he is talking about and yeah they would work good you see them holding banners and flags up on peoples porches the mechanism is what you need


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

So how would you mount the washers to the pvc?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

My plan is to build an articulated human frame with off the shelf parts
In this case I went with the spring tension method to hold the joints stiff after posing the figure
I don't want to hijack this thread so take a look here
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14638


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

Here is a link to about the best one I have built http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/Myarmature.asp This is the first time I have tried to put a link into a post I hope it works and most importantly I hope it was OK to put this link in my post.

All you really need to build this one is a hack saw and an electric drill. A drill press would make things go faster but not needed. I built one of these off this set of plans and it worked great. It stands on its own and the movement with the joints and the way the pin and slot joints work makes the movement very human-like.

We had a kick just posing the bare pvc figure around the house and yard all summer long you never knew where he was going to show up or what he would be doing. I finally had to put him away until Halloween after I stood him up in front of the toilet one night and he scared the hell out of my wife. Its always funny until she gets scared.....Than its hilarious.

The only flaw with this design as with most the others is you need the joints somewhat loose to cloth them after they have the clothes on it is kind of difficult to get in to tighten the hardware on the joints. This year I am planning on making several more but in child sizes since they are so cheep and easy. Hope this helps.


----------

